# New PC reboots



## Ankit2695 (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey friends..
My PC restarts automatically anytime randomly while gaming or even as soon as it starts or sometimes after an hour...
What can be wrong acc to you guys???
PC Specs-
Core i3 540 @ 3.06GHz No OC
VCore voltage - 1.296V
Corsair 2X1GB DDR3 1333MHz 
DRAM Voltage-1.586V
Gigabyte-GA H55-S2V

GPU-Sapphire HD 5670 1GB GDDR5

HDD -Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB

PSU-iball LPS223-400 17A in +12V
What can be can be wrong RAM,PSU??
And My i3 goes 60C above while playing Assassin's Creed 2..
Please tell me if you need any extra info..
It's from the very first day of the PC..


----------



## Piyush (Apr 9, 2011)

most probably PSU fault
before that make sure your RAMs are working fine

temps tend to go high while gaming /rendering/etc.
mine too reaches 56 on load


----------



## Ankit2695 (Apr 9, 2011)

But Newegg PSU calculator recommends 301W??
How to check tha RAM??
So the temps are not a big issue right now...


----------



## Piyush (Apr 9, 2011)

Ankit2695 said:


> But Newegg PSU calculator recommends 301W??
> How to check tha RAM??
> So the temps are not a big issue right now...



but that newegg calc didnt know that you would be using iball PSU
these PSU are generic ones
should be avoided for better cause

well i only know one method for ram-
go check them in other system
but make sure that motherboard is ddr3 compatible

and those temps are fine
what is your idle temp reading?


----------



## Ankit2695 (Apr 10, 2011)

idle is 41C..

Is there any other way?
I heard of an application memtest86?
Can you give a download link for Windows 7 64bit

Can overheating be the cause?
How can I make a game more GPU dependent(can't increase the res more than 1280X728)


----------



## vickybat (Apr 10, 2011)

Here's the memtest *link*.

A similar case happened with my uncle's system. His harddisk sectors were corrupted. I had downloaded the manufacturer's diagnostic tools and found out the corrupted sectors. His hdd was a seagate barracuda. Then all i had to do was a complete reinstallation of the os and a full format of the entire harddisk. Doing this, the bad sectors remain unused and the problem was solved.

Try doing this. But start everything step by step. If your motherboard does not give you any memory beep error, then it must be a hdd bad sector problem.

Do what i have said and post back here.


----------



## Ankit2695 (Apr 10, 2011)

Plz tell me some way to make sure that it's the hdd??That diagnostic tool link??
I do not want to loose all the data till not neccesary..
Is that PSU just 250W???
And the idle temp is 41c..


----------



## vickybat (Apr 10, 2011)

^^ Go to western digital official website and download the tools. Its easy mate.


----------



## Ankit2695 (Apr 10, 2011)

Ok I have downloaded the WD Diagnostic tool,will try it today..

Please suggest me as cheap as possible possible PSU for me which will do the job..
Newegg reccommends 301W...


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 10, 2011)

Corsair cx400/Seasonic S12II 380


----------



## Ankit2695 (Apr 10, 2011)

^Cost please??


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 10, 2011)

Ankit2695 said:


> ^Cost please??



CX400 @2.5k


----------



## CA50 (Apr 10, 2011)

seems like a PSU fault, it is unable to fulfill the required power requirements, so restart


----------



## Ankit2695 (Apr 10, 2011)

And of the seasoni? 
I think they are out of my budget..

And that of the Seasonic?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 10, 2011)

SeaSonic S12II 380 @3k prolly.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 10, 2011)

CA50 said:


> seems like a PSU fault, it is unable to fulfill the required power requirements, so restart



As i said earlier, my uncle's system was having the same problem. He has a pentium dual core e5300, 2gb ddr2, 250gb seagate, asus radeon 3450 and a supercomp 400 w generic psu.

Even i thought it to be a psu fault and was so sure that i bought a cx400 for him. After fitting that,the same problem persisted. Then i came to know about the corrupted sectors and fixed them. Doing this, fixed the problem. So i suggest to follow the above steps i mentioned before changing the psu. Yes the psu is bad and needs to be changed but thats secondary.


----------



## CA50 (Apr 10, 2011)

^you can also get PSU from CM


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 10, 2011)

CA50 said:


> ^you can also get PSU from CM



Better get from FSP than CM. 

FSP Saga II 500W @2.1k


----------



## CA50 (Apr 10, 2011)

vickybat said:


> As i said earlier, my uncle's system was having the same problem. He has a pentium dual core e5300, 2gb ddr2, 250gb seagate, asus radeon 3450 and a supercomp 400 w generic psu.
> 
> Even i thought it to be a psu fault and was so sure that i bought a cx400 for him. After fitting that,the same problem persisted. Then i came to know about the corrupted sectors and fixed them. Doing this, fixed the problem. So i suggest to follow the above steps i mentioned before changing the psu. Yes the psu is bad and needs to be changed but thats secondary.



AFAIK, pc don't restart because of some bad sectors, bas sectors might result in pc freezup


----------



## Ankit2695 (Apr 10, 2011)

My PC restarts not freezes..
And I am unable to complete the hdd diagnosis because it takes around 1hr in extended test and my PC restarts in this time..once at 40% next time it happend at 60% till that it was fine..
Quick test shows no problems found..


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 10, 2011)

You should not do any testing/stress-testing with a substandard psu in the first place. Even if you change the psu, chances are that this psu might have damaged something (or it is a DOA- can't say without diagnosing which hence leads to the first sentence of this comment) so do the needful and switch to either 2 of the ones recommended above and then we'll continue with the troubleshooting steps.


----------



## CA50 (Apr 10, 2011)

Ankit2695 said:


> My PC restarts not freezes..
> And I am unable to complete the hdd diagnosis because it takes around 1hr in extended test and my PC restarts in this time..once at 40% next time it happend at 60% till that it was fine..
> Quick test shows no problems found..



thats what  i said, if its restart then there is something wrong with power not hdd.

Have you cleaned your ram slots??


----------



## Ankit2695 (Apr 10, 2011)

The PC is just 4 days old,what can be wrong with the RAM slots??

I think the iball 250W PSU is responsible for it..
Shall I get a zebronics or iball 350W???


----------



## CA50 (Apr 10, 2011)

^ if your system is 4day old then there is nothing to worry, sometime with time the ram slots accumulates dust which give rise to pc problem

Zebby is better then iball


----------



## asingh (Apr 10, 2011)

Ankit2695 said:


> The PC is just 4 days old,what can be wrong with the RAM slots??
> 
> I think the iball 250W PSU is responsible for it..
> Shall I get a zebronics or iball 350W???



Both of those are crap. Seriously. Get a better PSU.

Reseat the RAM slot once.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 10, 2011)

Ankit2695 said:


> The PC is just 4 days old,what can be wrong with the RAM slots??
> 
> I think the iball 250W PSU is responsible for it..
> Shall I get a zebronics or iball 350W???



As Asingh said, both brands are crap.
You should look into brands like corsair, cooler master, seasonic, etc.


----------



## Ankit2695 (Apr 10, 2011)

They are out of my budget..
1.5k max...

changed the RAM slot..
Nothing..
The problem still persists..

changed the RAM slot..
Nothing..
The problem still persists..


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 10, 2011)

Did you ask for the rig advice before purchasing it? There's really nothing to advice other than getting a decent enough psu. If you would have put up a thread earlier asking for a config draft, someone would have helped you out and given a balanced system rig. PSU is as important as the core config itself.


----------



## Ankit2695 (Apr 10, 2011)

Yaa i did..all the other members suggested FSP Saga 2 for my rig but at that time decided to go with my earlier PSU but the assembler that day brought and fixed the iball one..I tnought It was 400w because the model number last digits were 400 so i said okay..
But I have found out tha it's a 250w PSU...
Sorry..


----------



## Piyush (Apr 10, 2011)

Ankit2695 said:


> They are out of my budget..
> 1.5k max...
> 
> changed the RAM slot..
> ...


fsp saga 350W @1.5k is the least you can ask for
for 1.8k you can get fsp saga 400W


----------



## root.king (Apr 10, 2011)

i think his GPU needs more power thats y these restarting issues are coming out,better to change a good PSU. Good luck.

hey once remove GPU and work with it then send a feedback.if pc not restarts in this case you should have to change your psu , i dont have any better idea,.good luck man.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah, take out the GPU and see if this problem still persists.
BTW have reinstalled ur O/S. Might be s/w bug too.


----------



## Ankit2695 (Apr 10, 2011)

FSP Saga II 350W should be enough????

So the FSP Saga II 350W should be enough??


----------



## vickybat (Apr 10, 2011)

^^ Yes it will be enough for an i3 540 and 5670 combo. Get it. Your current psu is really bad and insufficient.


----------



## Ankit2695 (Apr 11, 2011)

Solved..
PSU fault..


----------



## root.king (Apr 11, 2011)

great


----------

